# What's in your pantry?



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Thought it might be fun to do a DC Pantry Raid 
What would you typically have in your pantry? I don't mean at this moment, more like when you've done shopping


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Which pantry?  LOL!!!  I have a bulk goods pantry and a canned goods pantry.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

My pantry consists of a cabinet. Can goods up top, box items below. Bulk items (toilet paper, paper towels) get hidden away under my round tables with long skirts or in my walk in closet. Laundry products, under the kitchen sink. Gee, I love living alone. I spend less than $200 a month for living expenses. And that includes food for the month plus what I donate to the food bank each month.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'll go first and try and remember everything I usually have!

Canned foods :
Tomatoes, a variety of beans, canned creamed corn, tuna, sardines, oysters, condensed milk, evaporated milk, samp, chakalaka relish and corned beef for hubby.

Dry goods: Brown rice, thai rice, basmati rice, pasta, maize meal, polenta, cous cous, barley, flour, cornstarch, baking powder, baking soda, yeast, brown sugar, dried beans and lentils, linseed, green split peas, sago.

Preserves: Apricot Jam, Berry Jam (any kind), pickles, chili sauces (many!), sauerkraut, peppadews, peach halves, guavas.

Packets: Brown onion soup powder, aromat, instant potato mash, chicken noodle soup powder, potato bake mix, chicken stock, veg stock, beef stock, lamb stock, instant tomato soup, instant beet soup and lots of jelly powder (jello)

Other stuff: Ultramel custard ( ready to eat), long life milk, popcorn, onion flakes, garlic flakes, lime leaves, curry leaves, lotsa hot mustard and granary mustard, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, malt vinegar, balsamic vinegar, brown and white grape vinegar.

Cereal: Bran Flakes, Corn Flakes, Oats, Weetbix, Brown Rice Crispies, Strawberry Pronutro and 1 sweet cereal like Cheerios or Otees.

Rye Crispbread, Matzos and a few pkts of crisps.

Spices: I think I have them all lol! 

Tea: Green Tea, Jasmine Tea, Hibiscus Tea, Black tea, Rooibos Tea and Ginseng Tea.

Herbs: Too may to mention!

Coffee, cocoa, honey, molasses, syrup, oxo (marmite), peanut butter, cheese spread, sandwich spread.

Lime Cordial, Oros Orange Squash, Lemon Juice, Passion Fruit Cordial.

That's all I can remember right now!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Which pantry? LOL!!! I have a bulk goods pantry and a canned goods pantry.


 
All food stuff! Don't want to count your TP


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Addie said:


> My pantry consists of a cabinet. Can goods up top, box items below. Bulk items (toilet paper, paper towels) get hidden away under my round tables with long skirts or in my walk in closet. Laundry products, under the kitchen sink. Gee, I love living alone. I spend less than $200 a month for living expenses. And that includes food for the month plus what I donate to the food bank each month.


 
That's cheating  We all use TP and detergents! What foods?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Bulk pantry: Flour (white, cake, bread, white whole wheat, whole wheat, all purpose, tapioca, corn) Cornmeal, polenta (white and yellow), Steel cut oats, Rolled oats, rolled Spelt, rolled 8 & 9 grain cereals, Cream of wheat cereal, grits, several boxed bread mixes from King Arthur, baking powder, baking soda, unrefined cane sugar. Hot chocolate.

All my spices and dried herbs are in there, too.  Ketchup, flax seed, sesame seed, light olive oil, EVOO, Canola, Grapeseed oil, Sesame oil, Spectrum Shortening (0 trans fats), Tarragon vinegar, Apple cider vinegar, white vinegar, Mirin, different mustards and pickles.  Dry cat food.  Coffee.  Packets of country gravy mix, brown gravy, chicken gravy, Hollandaise, some random chili spice mixes.  Larger containers of Himalayan Pink Salt, Kosher Salt and Celtic Gray sea salt. Many pasta types, all kinds of different rices, instant mashed potatoes. My potato bin.

Canned Pantry: Canned Albacore, Salmon.  Canned beef, chicken and pork for Shrek.  Canned beans - several types.  A wide selection of Progresso soups - for quick lunches at work. Bertolli pasta sauce, pickled beets, canned mandarin oranges, peaches and pineapple.  Some canned veg - peas, corn, green beans.  Sardines, kipper snacks, Vegemite, jams and jellies, Peanut butter, Almond butter, Sunflower butter, Cashew butter.  Wet cat food.  Olive Oil Mayonnaise.  Tomato sauce, tomato paste.  My onion and garlic bins.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> That's cheating  We all use TP and detergents! What foods?


 
Well if you insist. tomato products, all seasonings and spices, seasoned bread crumbs, baking soda, baking powder, soup base products, canned milk, three different vinegars, dark cocoa, canned roast beef hash, clam juice, Chicken Noodle Soup, box of English Breakfast tea bags. I buy all can goods in twos and threes.

Below, old fashion oatmeal, two five pound bags of sugar, plus what is in the canister, large canisters of Folgers coffee, three different kinds of pasta, restaurant style pancake mix, snack crackers, Triscuits, graham crackers, Oysterett crackers, Cheerios, (for snacking) bag of flour, plus what is in the canister, cake flour, large sea salt. I keep on the shelf next to the stove a canister of flour, sugar, salt cellar, olive oil, vegetable oil, pepper. Pepper never gets used. I should give it to my son. 

In the freezer is individually wrapped Italian sausages, breakfast links, chicken legs and thighs, large two inch thick pork chop, Porter House steak, Cabot's butter, house brand of butter for baking, individual servings of mac and cheese, nuts of all kinds, chocolate chips, butterscotch chips, orange rind, lemon rind, lemon juice cubes, frozen orange juice.

In the fridge are cans of baked beans, buttermilk powder, Just Egg Whites, regular condiments, Hunts ketchup, Hidden Vally salad dressings, Guldens mustard, sweet pickle relish, mayonaise, eggs, half and half, milk. 

I think that about covers it all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Gee, I forgot Pancake mix (Krusteaz) My nutthin rice crackers, Shrek's crackers and all the teas I have all over the place.  Evaporated milk, canned pumpkin...


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bulk pantry: Flour (white, cake, bread, white whole wheat, whole wheat, all purpose, tapioca, corn) Cornmeal, polenta (white and yellow), Steel cut oats, Rolled oats, rolled Spelt, rolled 8 & 9 grain cereals, Cream of wheat cereal, grits, several boxed bread mixes from King Arthur, baking powder, baking soda, unrefined cane sugar. Hot chocolate.
> 
> All my spices and dried herbs are in there, too. Ketchup, flax seed, sesame seed, light olive oil, EVOO, Canola, Grapeseed oil, Sesame oil, Spectrum Shortening (0 trans fats), Tarragon vinegar, Apple cider vinegar, white vinegar, Mirin, different mustards and pickles. Dry cat food. Coffee. Packets of country gravy mix, brown gravy, chicken gravy, Hollandaise, some random chili spice mixes. Larger containers of Himalayan Pink Salt, Kosher Salt and Celtic Gray sea salt. Many pasta types, all kinds of different rices, instant mashed potatoes. My potato bin.
> 
> ...


 
I use very little oil and fats. My canned fruit, jams and pickles that are homemade all live in my fridge where I can get to them quickly


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, I forgot Pancake mix (Krusteaz) My nutthin rice crackers, Shrek's crackers and all the teas I have all over the place. Evaporated milk, canned pumpkin...


 
And I forgot canned pumpkin, rice cakes, and sugars for baking, powdered, raw, etc., Ramen noodles, packaged gravy mixes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I use very little oil and fats. My canned fruit, jams and pickles that are homemade all live in my fridge where I can get to them quickly



I didn't even mention the fridge or freezer...


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, I forgot Pancake mix (Krusteaz) My nutthin rice crackers, Shrek's crackers and all the teas I have all over the place. Evaporated milk, canned pumpkin...


 


I forgot to mention the cookie and sweet stash! I hide them in the cooler box for the kids. Hubby will eat it all in a day otherwise 

And my seeds!!!! I always have sunflower, pumpkin, sesame and linseed.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Addie said:


> And I forgot canned pumpkin, rice cakes, and sugars for baking, powdered, raw, etc., Ramen noodles, packaged gravy mixes.


 
Thanks Addie  You really did give a detailed list! 
I would have to type for a while to list the contents of my freezer, fridge and the large Tupperware bins I keep above my stove for easy access


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I forgot to mention the cookie and sweet stash! I hide them in the cooler box for the kids. Hubby will eat it all in a day otherwise
> 
> And my seeds!!!! I always have sunflower, pumpkin, sesame and linseed.


 
I didn't either  Those lists are much longer


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

I am sure we all forgot something. Reading over other  posts. Like I keep small cans of veggies in the fridge for a quick veggie salad.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

I also keep dried apricots, prunes, peaches, cranberries, mango, apples, raisins and banana chips in jars on my kitchen counter where little fingers can reach. 

The fridge is always filled with eggs (boiled and raw), lots of hot sauce and chili relish, the opened mustard and sauerkraut, w/sauce, ketchup, chutney, pickles, more jam, juice, cold water, lemon juice, milk, margarine and butter, cheese, lunch meats, lots fresh fruit and veggies at the bottom so both kids can grab and go and yogurts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Craisins, raisins, apple bin, orange bin


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't really have a pantry.  I built shelves in the laundry room, and along with nonfood items, my bulk vinegars and powdered milk go there.  Costco overflow goes on former plant shelves in the basement: chicken stock, tomato products, canned mushrooms and beans, our "wine cellar".  I have a turntable in the kitchen that holds all the canned goods (beans, soups, chipotles and serranos, more tomato products, smoked clams and oysters) and packets of tuna and soup mixes.  I have a cupboard with a couple of lazy Susans dedicated to herbs, spices, extracts and dried mushrooms, packets of Ranch dressing, pectin, gravy and sauce mixes.   Another freestanding cabinet I built holds more herbs and spices (mainly Penzeys) and specialty vinegars.  A basket on top of the fridge holds dried beans and peas, nuts, and oatmeal.


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks Addie  You really did give a detailed list!
> I would have to type for a while to list the contents of my freezer, fridge and the large Tupperware bins I keep above my stove for easy access


 
I forgot a lot of stuff. Like sauerkraut, craisins, rice, so many things. Yet why is it when I am looking for something to eat I don't seem to have anything in the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

Addie said:


> I forgot a lot of stuff. Like sauerkraut, craisins, rice, so many things. Yet why is it when I am looking for something to eat I don't seem to have anything in the house.



I have the same problem.  Never anything to eat...


----------



## Addie (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have the same problem. Never anything to eat...


 
And of course you just went to the store to pick up a few things and came home with a large grocery bag or two filled to the brim.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have the same problem. Never anything to eat...


 
Very true! I could feed a family of 4 for at least 6 months if we had some kind of disaster but I can never find anything to eat


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh, gosh, it would be easier to list what I don't have in the house! I have almost all the same flours as PF, except I also have graham flour and wild rice flour, brown rice flour. I have arrowroot, tapioca, and cornstarch. 

Vinegars include balsamic (white and red), red wine, white wine, cloudberry, fig, raspberry balsamic, malt, coconut, cider, plain, fish and chip vinegar, ume plum, and champagne. Soy sauce, tamarind paste, fish sauce, and vegetarian hoisin

Oils include EVOO (several different grades), canola, Lime EVOO, Lemon EVOO, mushroom EVOO, coconut, almond, avocado, mustard

Canned goods: water chestnuts, evap. milk, coconut milk, coconut cream,  (that's it)

rice: basmati, cargo, wild, sweet rice, black rice, brown rice (several grain lengths), sushi rice, rice for risotto

cereal: oatmeal, grits, Red River Valley, 10-grain, 12-grain

Seeds and nuts: pumpkin, sesame, cashews, pistaschios, almonds, walnuts, pecans, chia

Pasta: awhole lot

Beans and legumes (dried): black, chickpeas, lentils (brown, black, orange, green, French), adike (sp), romano, split yellow peas, split green peas, blue hominy, a type of mexican beans (I'd have to get up and look), lima, navy beans, white kidney beans, red kidney beans

Dried mushrooms (morels, oyster, etc)

Dried cranberries, raisins, sultanas, currants, dates, tamarind pods

Herbs and spices: Too many to count, but have a lot for various types of cuisines  

Powdered milk, powdered buttermilk, powdered soy milk

Sugar: several different brown sugars, raw sugar, and white (which I've had for 2 years and haven't used up, yet)

I am sure I have more in the pantry. I haven't counted the jars of tomatoes, pickles or sauerkraut or all the stuff still in the freezer.  

This explains why I don't have to go to the store very often...and why I NEED two full-sized fridges. I could probably eat for a year without having to go to the store if I didn't like cheese and other dairy products so much. I tend to buy fruit and dairy. Which reminds me, I probably should pull a turkey out of the freezer for next weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 24, 2013)

I forgot my Japanese stash, nori, wakame, kombu, 4 or 5 kinds of furikake, noodles, rices, sauces, vinegars, bonito flakes, ume plums and vinegar...good grief!  I have bins of the stuff for playing with sushi and many different dishes.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 24, 2013)

I forgot my asian noodles and different kinds of wraps for making sushi, too!


----------



## chopper (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a pantry in the kitchen and another one in the basement. I cleaned the one in the kitchen today, so I may be able to think of it's items:
Rice, biscuit mix, pasta, taco shells, assorted bottles of liquor, various bags of chips, soup, canned fruit, candy, pancake mix, crackers, cake mix, jello, pudding, marshmallows, nuts, chocolate chips, drunk mixes, a basket of dish towels, tea, bread crumbs, graham cracker crumbs, canned fruit, jars of different sauces, Welch's grape jelly and grape juice, French's onions, pie filling, popcorn, syrup, potatoes, toys for the grandkids, garbage bags, dog treats and biscuits, cake decorating stuff, dust pan and hand broom, bird seed, swifter dusters, light bulbs (the old kind-not the silly curly ones), lunch bags, griddle, George Forman grill, rock salt, bags, batteries, plastic cups, plasticware, paper plates.............

I'm sure I've forgotten something.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

chopper said:


> I have a pantry in the kitchen and another one in the basement. I cleaned the one in the kitchen today, so I may be able to think of it's items:
> Rice, biscuit mix, pasta, taco shells, assorted bottles of liquor, various bags of chips, soup, canned fruit, candy, pancake mix, crackers, cake mix, jello, pudding, marshmallows, nuts, chocolate chips, drunk mixes, a basket of dish towels, tea, bread crumbs, graham cracker crumbs, canned fruit, jars of different sauces, Welch's grape jelly and grape juice, French's onions, pie filling, popcorn, syrup, potatoes, toys for the grandkids, garbage bags, dog treats and biscuits, cake decorating stuff, dust pan and hand broom, bird seed, swifter dusters, light bulbs (the old kind-not the silly curly ones), lunch bags, griddle, George Forman grill, rock salt, bags, batteries, plastic cups, plasticware, paper plates.............
> 
> I'm sure I've forgotten something.


 

By silly curly bulbs I guess you mean energy saver bulbs?


----------



## chopper (Mar 26, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> By silly curly bulbs I guess you mean energy saver bulbs?



Yes.  Don't they look curly to you?


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

chopper said:


> Yes. Don't they look curly to you?


 
Yip! They look like pig tails 
I like them!


----------



## jkath (Mar 26, 2013)

When I stopped eating soy-related foods, I noticed I had tons of pantry room available! 
I have a large selection of EVOOs & Balsamic Vinegars (flavored and regular), a shelf with jarred olives and tins of tomato paste and tomatoes, and a couple boxes of Quinoa pasta. 
Baking: organic stuff, flours made of sorghum, quinoa, almond and some wheat. Molasses, vanilla & almond essences, cocoa powder, and lots of coconut oil.
Large amounts of nuts, particularly raw almonds and raw pecans. 
Local raw honeys, homemade jelly, tabasco (of course), and lots of different coffees. 
And a jar of Guittard chocolate chips that rarely make it into any baked goods because I'd rather just help myself to them when I want sweets 

That's pretty much it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 26, 2013)

I have four cabinets and part of an open shelf that I use for pantry goods. I'd almost rather post pictures than try to list everything  

For starters, I have at least 9 vinegars and 5 oils, lots of herbs and spices, 4 shapes of Italian pasta, 3 types of rice noodles, 3 kinds of rice, gnocchi, Asian seasonings and condiments, Mexican chocolate, corn husks for tamales, a few canned cream soups, baking supplies (flours, sugars, extracts, etc.), canned tomato products, and pasta sauces. Also, kitchen equipment like a salad spinner, scale, food processor, mandolin, immersion blender, colanders, strainers, etc. There's much more but I'm not home right now so I can't look.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 26, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I have four cabinets and part of an open shelf that I use for pantry goods. I'd almost rather post pictures than try to list everything
> 
> For starters, I have at least 9 vinegars and 5 oils, lots of herbs and spices, 4 shapes of Italian pasta, 3 types of rice noodles, 3 kinds of rice, gnocchi, Asian seasonings and condiments, Mexican chocolate, corn husks for tamales, a few canned cream soups, baking supplies (flours, sugars, extracts, etc.), canned tomato products, and pasta sauces. Also, kitchen equipment like a salad spinner, scale, food processor, mandolin, immersion blender, colanders, strainers, etc. There's much more but I'm not home right now so I can't look.


 


Your list is plenty long enough! Doubt anyone posted every single item. I also keep some of the items that usually go in a pantry in my fridge and I freeze things like nuts etc etc


----------



## Addie (Mar 26, 2013)

chopper said:


> Yes. Don't they look curly to you?


 
I call them squirrelly bulbs.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 26, 2013)

I forgot the corn husks, I have those as well and I see I have yet another bin of different kinds of dried beans...maybe I should do a bean night this weekend (soak beans overnight and cook, put in freezer)...


----------



## kadesma (Mar 26, 2013)

I'll sart with all the crap dh bought when I couldn't get out to shop and do I hate canned veggies, I can go  frozen and adore fresh. so here we go with what i've gotten, San Marzano tomatoes, tubes of tomatoe and anchoveys , herbs,thyme,mexican oregano,marjoram name it I have it. Canned corn as well as frozen, fresh comes later,fresh green beans,eggplant,brussels Sprouts,leeks,mushrooms,dry beans dry and fresh pastas, homemade gravy for the pastas,in cluding pesto and red gravy. my pantry looks just like what i own and both are a mess. I have two freezers and both have meats and ice cream  I also have all types of flour and boxed cake mixes from King Arthurs goodies. I'll get back later need to a few other things now.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 26, 2013)

I keep my corn husks in the freezer, they are soaked and ready to use, I just have to let them thaw.


----------



## radhuni (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have any separate pantry, I just stuffed everything in a small kitchen. (detergents and other laundry products I keep in a small cupboard in my veranda)

I wish someday I will also have a pantry and I will arrange everything systematically.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

We have loads in our walk in pantry...far too much stuff to type up


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I keep my corn husks in the freezer, they are soaked and ready to use, I just have to let them thaw.


That's a good idea! I keep mine in a glass jar, but there's no reason why I couldn't soak them and pop them in the freezer...except they might get lost...


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> We have loads in our walk in pantry...far too much stuff to type up


 
I have a large walk in pantry too, I only listed the things I always have.

Give us something


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> That's a good idea! I keep mine in a glass jar, but there's no reason why I couldn't soak them and pop them in the freezer...except they might get lost...



It was the lesser of three evils when it came time to store the extras.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I'll go first and try and remember everything I usually have!
> 
> Canned foods :
> Tomatoes, a variety of beans, canned creamed corn, tuna, sardines, oysters, condensed milk, evaporated milk, samp, chakalaka relish and corned beef for hubby.
> ...




snip, i can't believe you guys--all of you who are writing these lengthy, itemized lists of pantry foods for the 'fun' of it!  FUN?  what fun?--fun like what, fun like cleaning out an overflowing junk drawer is fun?  and me, i can't believe ME, coz here i am ReADING all you guy's long itemized lists of cupboard foods, what used to be called 'staples' (cause they're boring)   what is wrong with us?!
too much time on our hands?  this reminds me snippers, of the time you accused me of starting a thread simply because i had nothing better to do.  you had it right that time, and i think, except for a possible ocd factor, and  nosiness (guilty) for another, i'm right about the missing 'fun quotient' of a pantry raid thread. 
oh, and snip--instant beet soup!  where would i find it, and what form does it come in?


----------



## Cerise (Mar 27, 2013)

From memory...

Lots of dry pasta - in different shapes, sizes & colors.
Couscous & Arborio rice
San Marzano's, tomato paste, & diced tomatoes
Garlic, onions & potatoes
Oil, vinegar
Clam sauce 
Tuna & salmon
Some dried herbs/spices
Some canned veggies (in a pinch) - artichoke hearts, black olives, beets
Chicken broth

My big indoor grill


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

vitauta said:


> snip, i can't believe you guys--all of you who are writing these lengthy, itemized lists of pantry foods for the 'fun' of it! FUN? what fun?--fun like what, fun like cleaning out an overflowing junk drawer is fun? and me, i can't believe ME, coz here i am ReADING all you guy's long itemized lists of cupboard foods, what used to be called 'staples' (cause they're boring) what is wrong with us?!
> too much time on our hands? this reminds me snippers, of the time you accused me of starting a thread simply because i had nothing better to do. you had it right that time, and i think, except for a possible ocd factor, and nosiness (guilty) for another, i'm right about the missing 'fun quotient' of a pantry raid thread.
> oh, and snip--instant beet soup! where would i find it, and what form does it come in?


 
Well it's true isn't it?! We clearly have too much time for BS on DC  
It still beets how to boil and egg 

I get the beetroot soup from my sister in law. Her mom brings it from Poland. You can buy it online.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 27, 2013)

yep snip, it sure 'beets'  egg boiling, which btw, i gotta get done real soon!--going natural this year, been saving onion skins....  thanks for the beet soup tip, snip. 

when we finish with the pantry thread, snip, how about starting one on medicine cabinets?  that could be interesting, and we could do liquor cabinets after that....


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 27, 2013)

vitauta said:


> yep snip, it sure 'beets' egg boiling, which btw, i gotta get done real soon!--going natural this year, been saving onion skins.... thanks for the beet soup tip, snip.
> 
> when we finish with the pantry thread, snip, how about starting one on medicine cabinets? that could be interesting, and we could do liquor cabinets after that....


 
It's a pleasure! The beet soup is fab!

 Why bother? People will lie about booze and meds 

Do you think anyone will admit to the contents of their meds cabinets? 

Besides, I keep my vodka in my OMO box


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 27, 2013)

I don't have a medicine cabinet for humans, but you would not believe what I have for canines! Vet wrap is my favorite bandage...and who knew applying xylacaine (sp) topically could stop the pain of a sciatica nerve?


----------



## vitauta (Mar 27, 2013)

a friend of mine gleefully reported having easy and abundant access to morphine, thanks to a hip injury that her dog was being treated for....


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 27, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> I have a large walk in pantry too, I only listed the things I always have.
> 
> Give us something



Okay

Tinned tomatoes
Pasta
Tuna
Salmon
Baked Beans
Spaghetti
Loads of sauces/condiments
Muesli Bars
Loads of cereals
Tacos
Flour
Cous Cous
Rice
Chocolate
Cordial
Potatoes and Onions
Coffee
Baking Products
Food processor

to name a few


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2013)

Medicine cabinet...no medicines...I keep mine in a Serenity (FireFly) Lunchbox.  Our linen closet has the rest of the cold medicines and first aid stuff.


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2013)

Medicine Cabinet - I have no idea. I put stuff in there and it never comes out or gets used. Items that do get used, 4X4's, 2X2's, tape, sulphur cream, meds for psoriasis, soap bars, body powder, etc. are on pull out trays under the bathroom sink. I can barely reach the first shelf in the medicine cabinet. 

There was at one time, heroin was under the sink until I called the police. They took it along with my son. He was surprised. Never thought I would turn him in. And he was banned from the building for six months at my request. I wouldn't even take phone calls from him. Tough Love!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> Medicine Cabinet - I have no idea. I put stuff in there and it never comes out or gets used. Items that do get used, 4X4's, 2X2's, tape, sulphur cream, meds for psoriasis, soap bars, body powder, etc. are on pull out trays under the bathroom sink. I can barely reach the first shelf in the medicine cabinet.
> 
> There was at one time, heroin was under the sink until I called the police. They took it along with my son. He was surprised. Never thought I would turn him in. And he was banned from the building for six months at my request. I wouldn't even take phone calls from him. Tough Love!



tough love must be one of the hardest things that a parent ever has to give to one of her children, and to have it come from a loving place.  addie, you continue to amaze me, almost daily....


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> Medicine Cabinet - I have no idea. I put stuff in there and it never comes out or gets used. Items that do get used, 4X4's, 2X2's, tape, sulphur cream, meds for psoriasis, soap bars, body powder, etc. are on pull out trays under the bathroom sink. I can barely reach the first shelf in the medicine cabinet.
> 
> There was at one time, heroin was under the sink until I called the police. They took it along with my son. He was surprised. Never thought I would turn him in. And he was banned from the building for six months at my request. I wouldn't even take phone calls from him. Tough Love!


 
It's not always easy doing the right thing. Good for you, hope it turned out ok in the end


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Kylie1969 said:


> Okay
> 
> Tinned tomatoes
> Pasta
> ...


 
Nothing weird in there, you've passed the humanity test


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't think my medicine cabinet hold anything of interest lol!

Just Band Aids, Antiseptic Cream, Swabs, Medical Silver Drops, Paracetamol for the kids, Aspirin, Tums, Tweezers, Scissors, Tampons :p, Deodorant, toothpaste, Face Cream, Tissue Oil, floss and a Spare Toothbrush when the kids have sleepovers.

I keep my Chronic Meds on the top shelf in my pantry. Out of children's reach.

Why on earth am I even typing this? It's a pantry thread!

As for alcohol Vit.. I don't actually keep any in my house, we just buy a few drinks when we're in the mood.


----------



## Addie (Mar 28, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> It's not always easy doing the right thing. Good for you, hope it turned out ok in the end


 
Today he and a childhood friend have started their own plumbing company.


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> Today he and a childhood friend have started their own plumbing company.


 
That's great! I just love a good ending 
My cousin on the other hand is busy driving my aunt slowly to her death. He's been an alcoholic for years. Currently sleeping under a bridge in the Freestate somewhere. She gets calls from the police so often that she knows them all by name. He's robbed her home several times....
It's so sad


----------



## Kylie1969 (Mar 29, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Nothing weird in there, you've passed the humanity test



Phew


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 2, 2013)

While the salsa is "melding," I thought I'd clean out my small pantry closet...interestingly enough, it now contains a large container of sand from Lake of the Woods. Why? I use it to clean my cast-iron pans. I wonder how many other keep a container of sand in the kitchen?


----------



## Addie (Sep 2, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> While the salsa is "melding," I thought I'd clean out my small pantry closet...interestingly enough, it now contains a large container of sand from Lake of the Woods. Why? I use it to clean my cast-iron pans. I wonder how many other keep a container of sand in the kitchen?



Great for a kitchen fire!


----------



## CatPat (Sep 2, 2013)

On last April we had a mouse in the pantry but Kali ate it. Otherwise we have:
No mouse
Flour
Sugar
Baking Powder
Jars of pickles, olives, pimientos, jams, jellies, tomatoes, and others
Canning things and the supplies
Coffee
Tea
Crackers
Juices in bottles
Cat food cans
Dog food cans
Cat food bag
Dog food bag
Trash can
Soup
Gravy mixes
Large spices shelves
Cat treats
Dog treats
Cereal
Rice
Noodles
Pasta
and more things.

~Cat


----------



## Claire (Sep 7, 2013)

Way, way too much.  And it isn't that big.  But I think we could eat for 2 months, conservatively, out of what is in the house.  And I don't have a huge amount of storage space dedicated to food; just a relatively small cabinet and an older fridge/freezer, over under.  But I think the two of us could easily eat from what is in the house for two months, then some.  Heck, I only just fixed dinner with the last of LAST summer's tomato sauce.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 7, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> ...I use it to clean my cast-iron pans. I wonder how many other keep a container of sand in the kitchen?




I never considered using sand in my CI.  I use a blue scrub sponge on CI and everything else.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I never considered using sand in my CI.  I use a blue scrub sponge on CI and everything else.


My grandmother always used lake sand on her CI pans up at The Lake. I figure that's how the pioneers probably cleaned their pans when moving west in the covered wagons...I don't use it every time, I usually use salt and a dedicated plastic donut scrubber. The sand is mostly granite.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2013)

Since I went shopping for the month a few days ago, my food cabinet is full. Andy got me to wanting some hash with an egg. So I bought two cans of Mary's Kitchen Roast Beef Hash. All my other can goods are in the fridge. Beets, petite peas, sliced carrots for salad or a snack. Too much stuff to write up. 

They had a whole display of miniature foods for school lunches. So I bought a small can of shortbread miniature cookies with the chocolate stripes. Good Grief!!! It was so sweet that I can only eat one a day with a whole glass of milk to wash it down. I also bought some potato sticks for a snack. My freezer is full. And I bought some new potatoes from Maine.


----------

